# best/brightest in car rechargable flashlight



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess this is the right section?????

any way im looking for a really good bright flashlight that i can mount the recharging base in my truck. I Would like to get one as cheap as possible but still be bright and dependable, I know I know an oxymoron right. my price range is less than $100. I am hoping that we have some police officers on here that can give me some good advice.

This is one i was looking at http://www.streamlight-flashlights.com/strion.html


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i'll give u some advice, dont get caught shining with it and u wont have to throw it out the window


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ha ha you talking about spotlighting deer or something? 
I was brought up a better sportsman than that Not only that but they highly highly frown upon that around here. They'll confiscate any thing and everything that is in the truck and impound the truck. 

I'm really just looking for a really good light for walking to and from stand and for tacking if I shoot one at dusk and while loading and unloading cargo. I've been using a mag light but its not bright and goes through batteries like no tmrw not to mention how heavy it is


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I picked up one at Sams Club for 40 bucks and it's a beast. I'll check the specifics on it when I go back to the camp. It has a led light in the handle for walking around, then a broad high beam then a concentrated beam that's good for hundreds of yards. It also has a lighter plug in it so you can charge off of it if need be.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

MagCharger by Mag Lite, halogen bulb, not the longest battery life per charge but more than enough for a truck mounted flashlight/spotlight... also works well for personal defense... all my friends that are cops as well as the whole city PD carry these...

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=FL070&cat=6240


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a stream light "stinger" I love it but it will only last an hour continuous. It's bright as hell and I know they are used by airplane inspector's on like 747's ext. I'm told they can see and inspect from the ground at night the tail section! Iv had it out in the woods and shined treetops and lit them up like it was day. Oh and it will get hot if on for a good length of time.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The streamlights are definately not a bad option.

on a side note...

I bought a few of the Maglite LED's (3-d,2-d,AA) and they are BRIGHT...bright as a surefire, and the battery life is GREAT! I have about 3hr run time on mine and it still as bright as it was 3hrs ago. If your not set on getting a rechargeable I'd definately give these a look.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im pretty stuck on getting a rechargable. On a side note i may buy the led replacement bulb for my mag lights if you say they are bright. I have 2 big mag lights and they arent very bright atleast not to my liking.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I would HIGHLY recommend Streamlight. Grade A lights over there, you cannot go wrong. I've had the Stinger series, very bright, slim, and you could knock someone out with it, but not because its heavy. Just like a little bright *** weapon in your hand. Lost mine in a pond at Rocks Bottom, it will still probably work if its ever found. Im about to go with the PolyStinger or UltraStinger. There is no better light FOR THAT PRICE.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

And make sure you get the C4 LED, they should all have it now, but the older ones won't.

On a side note. I just got 5.11 Tactical Flashlight, it recharges in 90 seconds. It's a big light, pretty bright, 270 lumens i think. Its to big for a do all light, but very convenient because of the 90 second recharge. Thought id throw that out there.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The Maglite LED's are probably something like 10-15X's brighter than normal! The conversion kits are a little over 20 bucks...the Maglite LED (entire light) is only $32.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah i have one with a blown light that is in my truck now and i cant seem to find a regular replacement bulb around here, all of them are led.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

You'll NEVER own another standard Maglite after the LED conversion.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Every LED iv seen only light's up like 4 or 5 feet out. But I may not have seen a good LED light.


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

streamlight stinger....has everything your looking for....leds or good at night but suck in daylight....


----------

